# Drive up window clearance



## Joe2008 (Sep 23, 2019)

Is there a building code for how much clearance at a drive up window and are signs needed to post the clearance


----------



## cda (Sep 23, 2019)

Don’t think there is a requirement

Did you hit one?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 23, 2019)

The vertical clearances listed in the code do not specifically mention "drive up windows".
 But I would not make it less than those specified for accessible vans.

Vertical clearance. *Vehicle pull-up spaces*, access aisles serving them, and a vehicular route from an entrance to the passenger loading zone and from the passenger drop-off and loading zone to a vehicular exit shall provide a vertical clearance of *114 inches minimum.*

Vertical  clearance.  Parking  spaces,  access  aisles  and  vehicular routes serving them shall provide a vertical clearance of *98 inches minimum. *


----------



## JCraver (Sep 23, 2019)

Fed DOT regulations say the tallest a vehicle can be is 13' 6" almost every place.  If there is ever a chance for any commercial vehicle to be near your drive through and/or canopy, I'd make sure it's at least 13' 7" tall.

If you're enforcing and not spec'ing, check with your State transportation dept. 

If you're a driver who hit an unposted canopy, that's on you.  If you don't know how tall your truck is, don't drive it under things.


----------



## Yikes (Sep 25, 2019)

joe 2008, Mark Handler's reference of 114" from ADA 503.5 is under the larger heading of 503 regarding passenger loading/unloading spaces.
In this case, you have a drive-thru window, which is not directly addressed; however it is only a matter of time before someone claims discrimination due to lack of headroom at a drive-thru, so you would be wise to provide at least that 114" height

Aside from code and ADA, the more practical question is: how often does the building owner want to replace damaged canopies (or whatever) due to thoughtless vehicle owners?
It's been a number of years since I did a Starbucks drive-thru, and I don't remember their corporate standard for sure, but I'm pretty certain it was 13'-6" headroom and 12' wide driveways.  You'd be amazed at how often someone in a camper, or motorhome, or with lumber leaned up on the cap of their pickup tries to navigate those drive-thrus!

Likewise, when I do solar canopies over parking stalls, the solar companies want about 12' of headroom (not the usual 8'-2").  It's one thing for a careless delivery truck to beat up the corner of a corrugated metal carport roof that's 98" high; it's another to have them wipe out expensive electrical equipment.


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 25, 2019)

And you gotta love braille at drive thru window's


----------



## e hilton (Sep 25, 2019)

The braille is for passengers.


----------



## Yikes (Sep 26, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> And you gotta love braille at drive thru window's



Off topic:  My brother in law was a family law attorney in MN.  In one particularly nasty divorce case (husband cheated with neighbor), the judge granted the husband's sportscar to his client, the wife.  She was legally blind.
I asked what she would possibly do with a car she couldn't drive.  Ultimately, she didn't sell it:  She remodeled her living room, adding a big picture window facing the street, and parked the car in there so that her husband would have to see it every time he drove to the neighbor's house.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 27, 2019)

The original post asked for code, not for what is possible or what is a corporate standard.
You also do not want a box truck in the drive through it will get stuck in the tight turns.the vehicular windows are too high. Wheel base to wide.
As to why is there  braille on drive up ATMs, they use the same machines as walk up machines. They  do not have to have separate parts for the different machines.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 27, 2019)

yes but they are typically on the drivers side (blind driver?) Yes, some drivers though legally "cane" blind" can drive in the day time.


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 27, 2019)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...step-up-to-shape-u-s-push-for-driverless-cars


----------



## e hilton (Sep 28, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> yes but they are typically on the drivers side (blind driver?) Yes, some drivers though legally "cane" blind" can drive in the day time.


Think about a blind person riding in the back seat of a taxi or uber.  Vehicle pulls far enough ahead for passenger to use the atm.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 30, 2019)

I did work for a bank, years ago, when they first started with the ATMs. Asked the question, was told they do not want to double stock all the parts and machines. This all started way before driverless cars and UBER. _Plain and simple, _It is for the convenience of the bank NOT the disabled.


----------



## cda (Sep 30, 2019)

mark handler said:


> I did work for a bank, years ago, when they first started with the ATMs. Asked the question, was told they do not want to double stock all the parts and machines. This all started way before driverless cars and UBER. _Plain and simple, _It is for the convenience of the bank NOT the disabled.



No they are forcing people to do all banking online!!!! or ATM.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 30, 2019)

cda said:


> No they are forcing people to do all banking online!!!! or ATM.


What do you mean "No"? No what? Drive up ATMs are not designed for the blind. Never have been.


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 30, 2019)

I have walked up to a drive-in ATM many times. What would stop a handicapped person to do the same? Sometimes it's the only ATM available for pedestrians.


----------



## cda (Sep 30, 2019)

mark handler said:


> What do you mean "No"? No what? Drive up ATMs are not designed for the blind. Never have been.



Sorry just a personal observation of the banking industry. Pushing people to do online and atm transactions.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 1, 2019)

cda said:


> Sorry just a personal observation of the banking industry. Pushing people to do online and atm transactions.


Maybe an unintended consequence but, has nothing to do with the Braille on drive up ATMs. pushing people to ATMs and online is a cost savings. The *most expensive cost,* to the banks, is employees.


----------

